# Oil On Disc Brakes



## TheCharityShop (12 Jul 2011)

I dont know if anyone has had this problem but i managed to drip a small quantity of oil on the brake discs while oiling the hubs on my bike, i forgot to wipe it off and have since used the brakes

Obviously the brakes didnt work too well because of the lubricating effect and i took the disc brake pads out and washed them thoroughly with hot soapy water and also washed the disc aswell but im still not getting the traction when i use my brake as i did before even though i removed all of the oil residue

It is very frustrating as i recently paid £20 for the xtr brake pads, is there any cleansing fluid you could recommend or use regulary? apart from soap and water?


----------



## rusty bearing (12 Jul 2011)

If they are contaminated as you say then, in the workshop, we would generally advise new pads and clean the rotor with proprietory cleaner before fitting and using. Someone may have a dandy way of cleaning them but I suspect this may just be an object lesson for you.........................


----------



## evilclive (12 Jul 2011)

Lane39 said:


> I dont know if anyone has had this problem but i managed to drip a small quantity of oil on the brake discs while oiling the hubs on my bike, i forgot to wipe it off and have since used the brakes
> 
> Obviously the brakes didnt work too well because of the lubricating effect and i took the disc brake pads out and washed them thoroughly with hot soapy water and also washed the disc aswell but im still not getting the traction when i use my brake as i did before even though i removed all of the oil residue
> 
> It is very frustrating as i recently paid £20 for the xtr brake pads, is there any cleansing fluid you could recommend or use regulary? apart from soap and water?



My forks had a nasty habit of dripping oil out of the bottom onto the brakes, including once mid-ride. Abusing the brakes burnt the oil off - ie braking hard down a steep hill so they get very hot. This was on a tandem though, so it's a bit easier to do that.


----------



## dan_bo (12 Jul 2011)

I have had results from, *and this is not a recommendation of,* setting to the brake pads with a blowtorch. Make sure you clean the disc with a disc brake cleaning solution as well.


----------



## Riding in Circles (12 Jul 2011)

You may be able to sand the surface of the pads enough to remove the contamination, clean the rotors with white spirit. If the pads are of the organic variety then I suspect it is new pad time,


----------



## battered (12 Jul 2011)

There is a bodge used for car pads/shoes that have been oiled. Soak them in paint thinners or at a push petrol for an hour. Take them out, CLOSE THE PETROL CONTAINER AND PUT IT IN A SAFE PLACE then put the pads in a tin tray and light them. Let them cool, clean them up with a bit of coarse sandpaper. It's a bodge. It's not great but it will get you running.

Clean the discs with petrol and then with hot water and dishwash liquid.


----------



## stoofer34 (14 Jul 2011)

How do I get my brake pads out of the wife's petrol tank?

S


----------



## Angelfishsolo (14 Jul 2011)

stoofer34 said:


> How do I get my brake pads out of the wife's petrol tank?
> 
> S



Jack the car up, get a disk cutter......


----------



## 2Loose (14 Jul 2011)

Bake the pads in the oven. Or so I have read somewhere.


----------



## Jezston (15 Jul 2011)

Catrike UK said:


> You may be able to sand the surface of the pads enough to remove the contamination, clean the rotors with white spirit. If the pads are of the organic variety then I suspect it is new pad time,



DON'T PUT WHITE SPIRIT ON BRAKE ROTORS!

White spirit contains lubricants. It's a little greasy. Use metholated spirits.

Alternatively, ride down as steep and long a hill as you can as hard as you can with the brakes on. Seriously.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (15 Jul 2011)

Jezston said:


> DON'T PUT WHITE SPIRIT ON BRAKE ROTORS!
> 
> White spirit contains lubricants. It's a little greasy. Use metholated spirits.
> 
> Alternatively, ride down as steep and long a hill as you can as hard as you can with the brakes on. Seriously.



I can vouch for this, Scary at first but does work. 

No one has suggested Sandpaper? Any reason why?


----------

